# ببساطه ( الدائرة الكهربائيه لابسط وحدة تبريد )



## عبدالله ابوبكر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*في هذه المشاركة المتواضعه ساشرح بمشية الله ابسط دائره كهربائيه لمكيف شباك ( بارد فقظ ) والتي من خلالها يستطيع أي واحد التعمق في فهم بقيه الدوائر الكهربائية لاجهزة التكييف .. ساشرح كل جزء على حدا وظيفته + اعطاله + طريقة الكشف عليه .. 







مثل الدائرة الميكانيكية لوحده التبريد والمكونه من 4 اجزاء اساسيه كذلك الدائرة الكهربائيه لوحدة التبريد تتكون من عدة اجزاء او قطع اهمها : - طبعا راح اصنفها كهربائيا 
الكمبرويسر + المرواح + باقة روتانا قصدي الكنترول 

الكمبرويسر 
1PH \ 110 \ 220 
220 \ 380 3PH

لاي كمبريسر مهما كان نوعه 3 اطراف هي :-
في حاله 110 \ 220 \ 1PH ( C . R .S )
وفي حالة 220 \380 3PH (T1 .T2.T3)
طريقه الفحص ( طبعا كل الشغل كهرباء) يعني توقع تلاقي لك كم هزة وانت تشتغل . ( هههههه )
:73::73::73:

في حاله 110 \ 220 \ 1PH ( C . R .S ) :63:
هذه الاحرف اختصار لمفات الكمبرويسر والتي هي ملفين ( ملف بدء التشغيل والذي يسمي START وملف الادوران او الاستمراره والذي يسمى RUN ونقظه التوصيل بينهما ( COM )






باستخدام الاوفومتر نقوم بفحص هذه النقاط فيما بينها وفيما بينها وبين هيكل المكيف .. في حاله ان الثلاث النقاط او أي نقطتين ليس بينها تلامس فهذا يدل على انه بالكمبرويسر قطع بالاسلاك .. 
اذا اعطاك انه يوجد توصيل بين كل نقتين على حدا فقوم بتوصيل طرفي الافوميتر بالثلاث النقاظ مع هيكل الكمبرويسر في أي منظقه شرظ نظافتها .. اذا اعطاك الافوميتر توصيل فهذا يدل على وجود ماس كهربائي بين ملفات الكمبرويسر و هيكل الوحدة :80:

..في هذه الحاله لو انت بايع روحك اجلس على الجهاز وخلي احد يشغل الكهرباء ..ههههه الموهم شغلك كله هذا وانت حاط الف عسكري ع مفتاح الكهرباء ( اوكي في حاله عدم وجود توصيل بين هذه النقاط وهيكل المكيف معناه مافيه ماس ..هذه اهم واوضح عطلين يحدثو للكمبرويسر .. طبعا هناك اعطال كهربائيه اخرى تصيب الكمبرويسر منها مثلا ( التصاق الملفين ببعضهما البعض .. طبعا الكمبرويسر ماراح يشتغل .. او ارتفاع سحب الامبير بسبب تاكل او رادة الماده العازلة لاسلاك الكمبرويسر طبعا كل شوي بيفصل اوفرلود . 

بالنسبه للكمبرويسر 220 \380 3PH (T1 .T2.T3)
طريقة الفحص مشابة لطريقه فحص 110 \ 220 \ 1PH 






( ) افحص كل طرفين مع بعض وافحص الكل مع هيكل المكيف او هيكل الكمبرويسر ...
ملاحظه مهمة :- أي كمبرويسر 220 \380 3PH
(T1 .T2.T3) عند تشغيله للمره الاولى او عند تشغيله بعد عمل صيانه او تغيير له .. بعد تشغيله مباشره تاكد انه يدور بالاتجاه الصحيح ( كيف تعرف ؟ ببساطه تاكد انه ماسوره الطرد ساخنه )

طريقه فحص المراوح .. شبيه جدا بطريقه فحص الكمبرويسر .. افحص كل الاسلاك مع بعض .. وافحصها جميعها مع هيكل المروحه ..وخلي بالك مو تجي تشبك الكهرباء وتبغى تفحص ..

طريقه فحص اجزاء الكنترول ( لما نقول كنترول يعني شوية المفاتيح والثرموستات وجميع الاجزاء التي تدخل في هذه الباقه 
الثرموستات فكره عمله شبيه لحد بعيد بفكره عمل أي مفتاح ON \ OFF يعني الحيز وصل لدرجه الحراره المطلوبه بيكون OFF والكمبرويسر متوقف عن العمل والعكس صحيح 
مفاتيح التشغيل تفحص بالاوفومتير ..في الوضع الطبيعي وفي حاله وضعيه التبريد يكون المفتاح موصل لنقطتين هما نقطه للكمبرويسر والاخرى لاحدى سرعات المروحة ..
*


----------



## مستريورك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## 8888 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته
موضوع هام وشيق جدا ارجو المواصله فى هذا الموضوع وشرح المزيد من الدوائر الكهربائية واعطالها​​​وكل عام وانتم بخير


​​​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح رائع يا زعيم :14:


----------

